# GBRs Fans Unite!



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

I bred julidochromis, but not in a planted tank. What are the specs of your tanks like tankmates and tank size, etc.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

ApplestoApples said:


> I bred julidochromis, but not in a planted tank. What are the specs of your tanks like tankmates and tank size, etc.


^^ this post is useless without pics. lololololololol just kidding.

To answer your question, just take a look at my sig, "Beautiful Torment".


----------



## ApplestoApples (Jan 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of the fry. *headdesks* I really should start taking more pics of my tanks. On my prior comment on it being not planted, there was a actually a big ball of java moss smack dab in the middle of it all.
FTS: http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/user/wuwuwu54/media/034.jpg.html?sort=3&o=16
Mom gaurding the eggs away from the camera: http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/user/wuwuwu54/media/038.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
Dad patrolling territory: http://s1051.beta.photobucket.com/user/wuwuwu54/media/039-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I have 1gbr and 2 kribs. I used to have 3 gbr but one was lost to unknown causes and the other was a jumper. 

The kribs are actually separated. The one was showing a lot of aggression towards the other so I put the aggressive one in my 8gal evolve. The other krib and gbr are in my 20L. 

At first the gbr wasn't enjoying sharing his space with the krib and showed some aggression, but now they seem to have grown on each other. They both follow one another around the tank and from time to time the gbr playfully chases the krib.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Jbig, very nice all girls club you have there. Your krib looks great, very well coloured up.

Keep the pics coming guys


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Came home from work tonight and found this.

Look right above the male.

IMG_9394 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr


IMG_9397 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr


IMG_9398 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr
:icon_surp:icon_surp:icon_surp:icon_surp:icon_surp:icon_surp


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone got theirs to breed in a trumpet snail infested tank?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice GBRs! Can't wait to see those babies! xD


----------



## chevyguy8893 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice rams everyone! My GBR's are my favorite fish out of the all of my fish, they are always full of surprises . Both of my pictures are a little older since they aren't easy to get pictures of. All they want when I am near the tank is food lol.

The female









The male











AirstoND said:


> Anyone got theirs to breed in a trumpet snail infested tank?


Mine have bred twice now in a tank full of trumpet snails, and those snails have got to the eggs pretty fast. It is fine with me though, so mine never get past being eggs.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

MOst of my fry have died off for some unknown reason. I believe that they were or aren't eating, although I've been using repashy spawn and grow fomula plus decap brine shrimp.

I don't know. Kinda bummed by the lost of the spawn. I think I'm gonna have to set them up in a 10 or 15 gallon on their own so i can spot feed easier. It was hard to ensure that the food was well within their reach.


----------



## RD3557 (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's my GBR pair. They share a 55G with a well stocked group of community fish. By far my favorite Cichlid (and freshwater fish for that matter).


----------



## rawalstrom (Jan 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed my GBRs when I had my first tank set up, but due to a lack of research and knowledge, they died. However, one pair did spawn one time and now I'm hooked! I have a future tank planned around an electric blue pair. Hopefully those expensive guys will spawn for me too!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm seting up a 20 Long. I have been thinking about a pair of GBRs. I have a couple of questions.
Can I keep a pair in a 20L?
If I can keep a pair, can I have a schooling type fish in there with them? if so what would you recommend.


----------



## RD3557 (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyK said:


> I'm seting up a 20 Long. I have been thinking about a pair of GBRs. I have a couple of questions.
> Can I keep a pair in a 20L?
> If I can keep a pair, can I have a schooling type fish in there with them? if so what would you recommend.


Yes, you could definitely do a pair in a 20G long. As for schooling fish, you could try a group of 8-10 Neons. Just make sure to use a lot of plants and break the line of sight up for the GBR's. Also, you could run into trouble if the Rams pair up and produce viable fry.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Had my juvie pair in a growout tank who was able to produce eggs and frys but sadly all the frys became snack for the parents. I'm going to see if they can get another set going so I can pull the frys out. Must've had about 40-50 frys too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57_casFyPHc


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a couple of my Bolivian rams 
















Here is my FAT German blue ram


----------



## scribnibbler (Mar 26, 2012)

Today I received my very first GBR after much anticipation. I drop bits of water into his store bag bit by bit while acclimating him/her. Then I gently opened the bag thinking he'd swim out when he felt comfy. He went up and pecked my finger as I was opening the bag (love!) then I gave my rainbows a tubeflex cube while I waited and he zoomed out of the bag to eat. I was freaked out! He ate so fast worms were coming out of his gills and he was coughing water and gasping! Finally he did a backward sneezing and the worms dislodged and were then eaten again. Next he went straight over to the bubbles from our CO2 and played with them, biting the loose bubbles.

I already love this little guy way more than my other fish. Even my super colorful rainbows or my red platy named Cumberbatch.


----------



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

I got my first GBR in my 30g for about a month now and he's one of my favorites! I'm wanting to get a Kribensis also but worried there's not enough space in a 30g? It's heavily planted and there's several hides to choose from.


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

I just bought 3 tinny gbr from petco. They are currently living in my 10 g quarantine tank. I ll keep u guys posted.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have a few and they breed a lot! I have 2 F1 from wild parents, and 3 locally bred. They are constantly breeding but the eggs never hatch. They always get eaten way too quickly by the parents.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Ashnic05 said:


> I got my first GBR in my 30g for about a month now and he's one of my favorites! I'm wanting to get a Kribensis also but worried there's not enough space in a 30g? It's heavily planted and there's several hides to choose from.


I have 1GBR and 1Krib in a 20L. At first the GBR was very territorial and chased the krib everywheren but since then the two have apparently become friends. They follow each other all over the tank but I can't say you'll have the same luck as myself. 

I had two kribs in the tank at one point and the one was very active and aggressive and the GBR wasn't allowing any of that nonsense. i had to seperate the aggressive krib and after that everything turned out ok.


----------



## Mortarion (Jul 11, 2008)

I have four GBR in a 114 gallon tank, and three of them are fine, the other female is lackluster in color and always gets harassed.

They were sharing the tank with around fifty PFR cherries, which all got killed after my loveley, but clueless girl dumped in some algae fix. Grrr

I put a hundred more shrimp in two days ago, and they all seem to have been eaten by the four ratbags...


----------



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

I've had these 2 for a little over a month now and they quickly became my favorite fish!!! My old favorite, a female Pearl Gourami does nothing but hide behind my camboba and touch pectoral fins with her "new boyfriend". She was always right front center in the tank but since I introduced her to a shy male, she has adapted his traits :confused1:. However, since I added these GBR's I now have some personality back in my tank. They are such a fun fish to watch, and their beauty rivals just about any freshwater fish.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

My male and his girlfriend in my 29


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a breeding pair but the first batch were ate by tankmates, have 2 wild caught.GBRs also and my Apisto rotpunkts

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=82794&stc=1&d=1360322228 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=82786&stc=1&d=1360322185 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=82778&stc=1&d=1360322149


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is a picture of my male with their second batch that just hatched a few days ago.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome GBRs!

I cant wait to get one


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

Are Rams diggers? I am really interested in getting a pair for my 20L but worried they will dig into the substrate.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it possible to tell the sex of these GBRs from this picture?


----------



## chevyguy8893 (Nov 5, 2012)

TonyK said:


> Are Rams diggers? I am really interested in getting a pair for my 20L but worried they will dig into the substrate.


From my experiences with them, they don't dig at all under normal circumstances. While breeding it is a possibility if they don't have any surfaces they want to lay eggs on (I use slate, but I have found mine laying eggs on the driftwood).



marko d said:


> Is it possible to tell the sex of these GBRs from this picture?


Judging by the pink belly the one on the right is a female, and the one on the left appears to be a male by the overall body shape, longer pelvic and anal fins (can vary), and the lack of blue spots in the black spot. Beautiful rams .


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks! The lack of the blue on the black spot had me hoping that it was a male.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are a couple shots from my 55g last fall, prior to some temperature issues that resulted in heavy casualties.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

GBRs are my favorite FW fish. Here is a quartet that I used to have:


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the lost fish, what temperature issues were you having?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> So sorry to hear about the lost fish, what temperature issues were you having?



I was on vacation, the weather got cold and the gas was not turned on in my house so I had no heating. The tank heater just couldn't maintain the temp. Tank temps where dropping into the high 50's to mid 60's, only making it back up to the mid 70's during the day. The temps were not predicted to get that cold while I was away so I hadn't been too stressed about about turning the gas on to the house. Huge mistake on my part. Sucks, they were gorgeous fish. I will probably get some more soon.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Just FYI chili rasboras will munch on the fries if it fits in its mouth. Just witness it right now.


----------



## brogan (Jan 16, 2012)

I love GBR and have tried to keep them several times in the past. Unfortuneatly the ones I bought from my LFS never lived more than a month. I had given up until I found a local seller who breeds them in Lake Michigan water. I bought 8 hoping that at least half would survive.... 6 months later all eight Rams are alive and healthy.

The Rams from Florida fish farms are riddled with hormones and disease. Homegrown is the only way to go!


----------



## switch26 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got my GBR and golden rams from a local place that raises all their own Rams of any type.. Only issue is most are only a month or 2 old so i had 1 die like 2 days after i got it for no reason.

Since then I had 5 total, One got a bad case of camallanus worms.. i had no idea what it was so i got ahold of Levamisole a day late so i wasn't able to save the host fish.

I did cure the other 2 hopefully.. In the midst of treating, 2 of my GBR spawned 2 days after i introduced the new female. The eggs didn't hatch cause the F'ing snails got into them..


Someone said that if they eggs were "ok" or fertilized properly the Rams wouldn't let the eggs get eaten by snails, but i call bs on that.. Has anyone succesfully bred Rams and had their eggs hatch in a tank that has a lot of Ramshorn snails? Just wondering because I will try to eliminate them if I can't spawn them otherwise.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

I joined the club a couple days ago. Wanting to stock my tank with a couple rams, a couple kribs and a school of rasporas, maybe harlequins. I seen some kribs at my not so local fs and wanted them so bad but didnt want to drop $9 each for 3 or 4 of them since my tanks only been up for 3 weeks. So the next day I seen the rams on sale for $5 at petsmart. I just wanted fish in the tank, you know how it is, so I got 3 of them hoping I had a male and 2 females. They were very shy fish and are very easily spooked, at least the first 24 hours they were. But yesterday I noticed the male had a few mold looking spots growing on his side and anal fin. So I dosed some pimafix along with the melafix I always dose when adding fish and came home late last night to him dancing all around the tank and finally settled to rest, RIP. This moring I noticed the small one had the same growth above its eye and now I figure its an infection of some sort. So im thinking of returning the two and letting my tank run for a little longer and not buying any from petsmart, I just never get healthy fish from them.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Interesting fact I read from a Dwarf Cichlids Book:

When the irridescent blue stripe that runs above the mouth disappears, the parents will stop herding the fry.


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

I just got my first pair (I hope). Can't tell if the male is a male for sure. But they've been hiding a lot and I can't get a good picture. Is it possible for me to also keep yellow rams with them in a 50 gallon?


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Haven't seen anyone bring it up, but another thing about these I love is under my led 'moonlights', GBR look awesome. They get in the right angle of light and just light up.


----------



## arbai89 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am in the process of still learning and making the water more suitable for GBR.

had 3 but they didn't survive for more than a month. 
now i have peat moss to lower the ph and temperature at around 78-80 with water changes every week (55 gallon) 

is there anything else i am missing?

also how do i acclimate a 7.5 ish ph to a 6.5 ish ph (since some of these stores are 7.x ph)


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

arbai89 said:


> I am in the process of still learning and making the water more suitable for GBR.
> 
> had 3 but they didn't survive for more than a month.
> now i have peat moss to lower the ph and temperature at around 78-80 with water changes every week (55 gallon)
> ...


I'm in the same boat! My tap water comes out at 8.4+ 
I havent received my kH and gH test kits yet.
My tank water is about 7.6 (with 2.0ppm ammonia!). I have heard that kH and gH can be more/equally important. I'm still learning about hardness,etc and what it takes to correct it. Looks like an RO unit may be in my future. Tired of adding stuff to my tank that I'm not sure whats in it! Including my water.


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

marko d said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by arbai89
> 
> ...


Woah, I meant my tap water comes out 8.4ph, with 2.0ppm ammonia. Not my tank. Derrrrr...


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

marko d said:


> Haven't seen anyone bring it up, but another thing about these I love is under my led 'moonlights', GBR look awesome. They get in the right angle of light and just light up.


:icon_excl

Post a pic:icon_smil


----------



## Onenobee (Aug 16, 2011)

I came home from work today to find this.....(sorry for poor quality, taken from cell phone)










This is the first time I have had GBR babies. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's the best thing to come home to. Nothing like cichlid family life.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> :icon_excl
> 
> Post a pic:icon_smil



I've been trying! Impossible to get one with only nightlight...so here is one with nightlight and room light.










It's even cooler when the room is pure darkness, with moonlights.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Love GBRs. Just lost mine that I've had for a few years. Would love to get a handful more as my tank definitely has the space, but unfortunately I just don't have the water parameters they flourish in. They can survive somewhat happily, eat plenty, and act normal, but mine was never colorful and always looked kind of washed out. I'll likely try Bolivian rams next or rainbowfish as they're a bit more tolerable of my high ph


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

marko d said:


> Woah, I meant my tap water comes out 8.4ph, with 2.0ppm ammonia. Not my tank. Derrrrr...
> 
> 
> _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


I am pretty new to the GBR world as well but I have had 8 of them in my 55g for just over one month. Mine are all doing very well and are starting to get great color! From what I have been reading, if you get some that were bread in captivity they are much hardier than wild caught. I got mine from matt13 here on the tpt forum. Great to deal with and he has excellent fish. I would highly recomend him for GBR. Just shoot him a PM. 
My parameters are:
PH-7.4
KH-8
GH-11
Temp- 81F
Nitrates- 15-25
Nitrites- 0
Ammonia- 0

Here are a few pics!


----------



## UGA_Grad_Student (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are some pics of my male GBRs.


----------



## Couv (Feb 14, 2013)

I have 4 GBR's in a 29 gallon that is heavily planted. I just put them in the tank last week. They're really small and according to the folks at the LFS, they're the smallest that they've ever gotten before. 

I think the group is 3 females and a male. When I got them, their colors were a bit washed out and it was tough to tell what sex they were. I'll take how they ended up...hopefully there wont be any territory disputes.

Anyhow, I came home from work today and the male was attempting to chase glass shrimp away from what they were eating - a bunch of small white eggs! The GBR's are only about an inch long and already spawned, but I have about 8 (no idea how many) glass shrimp in the tank and they made a quick snack of the eggs. The male GBR was trying to chase them away, but they're full grown and at least half again as long as he is.

I hope this wont happen in the future once the GBR's grow. 

Looking forward to seeing more from this group!


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am curious to know what everyone is feeding their GBR's and how often or how much?

I am currently feeding them mostly New Life Spectrum and sometimes i will throw in some frozen krill pieces. Just one or the other once a day. I will incorporate some frozen bloodworms once they get a little bigger. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine will not touch flakes at all. I feed them once a day, either frozen bloodworms or frozen krill.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

I feed mine the smallest New Life pellets, once a day. My White Clouds typically eat everything before the rams can eat their fill. So I put pellets in my net and sink it using a straw to make it so the rams can swim right in and feast without competiton. And they do so, readily. Its pretty neat, the WC are freaked by the net. Do the same with frozen bloodworms and these soft pellets I bought that are way too big for them. They peck at em for a bit, and the shrimp finish them off. They will take in flakes, but apparently spit the majority out. I'm really enjoying these fish! _Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

After my last water change my GBR laid eggs almost immediately! On a random small depression in the gravel as well. With this being their first spawn, plus otos and a couple ghost shrimp I dunno if they'll last. Been protecting the spot pretty well. Even if they do make it I'm not sure how to raise them!


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## iCheetah (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got my first one a couples days ago. I am in love 


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys, I totally forgot about this post. Last time i read it, I think we had just gotten to 2 pages . Keep it up. 

Additionally, while I love all the ram pics, cmon guys lets see all your other Dwarf Cichlids.

I was here trying to get a picture with my phone to show you guys and gals, my longfinned male but it's not working out. Will have to wait until I bring to work my camera.



LICfish said:


> I just got my first pair (I hope). Can't tell if the male is a male for sure. But they've been hiding a lot and I can't get a good picture. Is it possible for me to also keep yellow rams with them in a 50 gallon?


Yes as long as you have broken sight lines and room for each male to stake out his territory, you'll be fine.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi ppl, goodies cometh. I borrowed a camera and was able to snap a few picks for you.

The female:

DSC_0429 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr

Long Finned Boy

DSC_0432 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr


DSC_0434 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr


DSC_0436 by Gt Turbo 1883, on Flickr

Enjoy.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have some bad news, i have lost 1gbr to some sort of internal parasite... Now, another female has the "hole in head disease" which i believe is cause by the parasite killing tissue around the sensory pores in the front of the fish. Please correct me if i am wrong. I have begun treatment by putting the medication into the water as well as mixing it into their food. Has anyone else dealt with this issue? If so, how did you fix it? Thanks in advance!
Ryan

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

What kind of lighting do you use to bring out the color in your GBRs? I like to see them pop and these pictures are really popping!


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

I use a 48" power compact with 2 96w bulbs, each 50/50, 420nm/10k

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Picked up a female GBR from Petsmart about a month ago. They had them on sale for $5. All they had were females so I bought the one that was showing the best colors at the time. This past weekend I made the drive to 3 other LFS specifically to find a male GBR. Stike three!!!! So my last chance was Petsmart. They had one that looked awfully male, so I rolled the dice and picked it up. Not 100% sure it is a male, and the fish is not adult size yet, but so far its looking good. The new GBR and my female GBR are inseparable. Either way, they are both gorgeous and their colors are absolutely striking.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

The GBR's I got at the PetSmart sale were all female too. Unfortunately, only 1 survived out of the two. She colored up really well!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got two GBR's, one female and one male  Bought them at petsmart because my lfs won't carry them.


----------



## katiedempsey (Mar 12, 2013)

what KH and GH do you have in your tank?


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

In my tank my gh is around 11, and the kh is around 8 usually.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Going to do some research and see about integrating these somewhere in my house


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I just picked up a beautiful pair of Golden Rams the other day at petsmart. I HATE buying from Petsmart, but my LFS won't carry them either. These were too good looking to pass up and I thought I could give them a better home than what a typical petsmart shopper would. 

They are still in QT. I'm hoping I have patience to keep them in QT for at least a month before introducing them to my DT.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Dx3Bash said:


> Picked up a female GBR from Petsmart about a month ago. They had them on sale for $5. All they had were females so I bought the one that was showing the best colors at the time. This past weekend I made the drive to 3 other LFS specifically to find a male GBR. Stike three!!!! So my last chance was Petsmart. They had one that looked awfully male, so I rolled the dice and picked it up. Not 100% sure it is a male, and the fish is not adult size yet, but so far its looking good. The new GBR and my female GBR are inseparable. Either way, they are both gorgeous and their colors are absolutely striking.


Well this was answered today. Noticed my GBR's were acting very territorial towards one of the back corners this morning. Looked closer and noticed they spawned on a temporary rock I have placed there to hold down my manzanita branch. I was surprised as I didn't think either was fully mature yet. I don't plan to attempt to keep, hatch and raise these. If a couple survive in the tank, great, but I don't expect that to happen. I may consider picking up a 10 gallon and sponge filter to try and raise a brood in the future.

If you look closely at the top of the rock and through the leaves, you will notice the eggs. The male has been spending much of his time guarding the spawn site. I think my Amano shrimp are on to him though. There are usually a couple hanging around acting very opportunistic.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Got a couple shots of them in QT tonight.
#1

















#2


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> What kind of lighting do you use to bring out the color in your GBRs? I like to see them pop and these pictures are really popping!


Not sure if you meant me but if you do, it was the camera sir. I did nothing.

The camera I used was fantastic.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Finally! My first successful spawning with two of my GBR's! Just laid some eggs about an hour ago right after lights out. we will see how long they make it... Since this is there first time that i have seen anyway. Here is a photo, i will try to get more tomorrow! Any tips would be awesome since this is a first for me!









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful rams everyone 

I have a question concerning a bully male GBR in my 20Long. I have a male and female, who have spawned once. They ate the eggs after a couple of days. Since then the male seems to have become more territorial over the whole tank. He never used to scare off the White Clouds, but now he will. He is also chasing around the female, maybe 30% of the time when I go to the tank. I haven't seen him really nipping at her (fins are 100%), more of just chasing until she can get out of line of sight.

At what point does this become a problem?


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

My gbrs guarding their eggs. Hope they don't eat them this time.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Is this a male or female GBR? I thought it is female from the black bands on the fins, but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

It looks a bit young yet. All my females have pink bellies. So based on that male. Look at this thread of pics people have posted that may help.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

This is my first GBR. I've been checked out all sorts of pictures and this one seems to have both the typical male and female characteristics to me. I was hoping someone with more experience can tell.

I guess I'll wait until it gets a little more mature. Either way it's a great fish, I'm a new fan. 



zackariah said:


> It looks a bit young yet. All my females have pink bellies. So based on that male. Look at this thread of pics people have posted that may help.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

so a guy owed me money from me setting up his plants and giving him a few of my last bottles of pfertz fertilizers but he had no money. instead he offered me a male and female gbr. I placed them in my 55 GAL tropical community tank, and so far they seem happy. is there anything about them I might not hav found in research I should know? I am loving them, but I'm just unsure. my tap comes out at 7.6, but by the time I do my weekly water change it is normally down to 6.8. is that a problem? 


_Posted from Plantedtank.net App for Android_


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

You should be good they have adapted to most water types. I know it says they prefer soft acidic water, but mine have colored well and spawned many times in very hard water with a 7.4 ph. Hope you got a breeding pair. look into getting some to add to your two they are fun to watch in a group.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

zackariah said:


> You should be good they have adapted to most water types. I know it says they prefer soft acidic water, but mine have colored well and spawned many times in very hard water with a 7.4 ph. Hope you got a breeding pair. look into getting some to add to your two they are fun to watch in a group.


Thanks for the assurance. I just checked on them a few mins ago, and they look great! they are exploring for a nice little cave and the difference the past 2 days have made is amazing. I only said I would take them because Ive seen how many people love them, but his where pale and kinda bland looking but they have colored up so much! I don't have any good pics due to not having a camera that's very effective, but ill try to get some if they are willing to hold still. I really can see why so many hobbyists are so attached to these little guys.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Just got myself 2 GBR'S today and they were already a mated pair! They were laying/fertilizing eggs when I walked into the LFS so I waited about an hour and a half then bought them because the store was closing. I don't think they were completely finished spawning and it made me a bit nervous because after I acclimated them, they explored a bit, found each other, then took up residence in a back corner of my tank. Now they're just hovering in one spot underneath a sword leaf not moving much at all. Can I safely assume this is because of how much energy they used during spawning or are there issues I should expect due to the circumstances in which I bought them?

Love the fish so far though, so gorgeous!

Edit: They're much more curious about the tank today and are slowly making their rounds, nipping at things here and there. Got a few shots.
Male:








Female:


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Two of my males interacting. Female in the back watching. I love watching them. I just wish my two pairs would stop eating their eggs!

Hunter your rams look great. What do you take the pics with?


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

zackariah said:


> Two of my males interacting. Female in the back watching. I love watching them. I just wish my two pairs would stop eating their eggs!
> 
> Hunter your rams look great. What do you take the pics with?


Thank you sir! I like your Rams alot, it makes me want to get another pair, would I be able to get away with that in a 40 breeder?

I use a Nikon D5100 for photos :thumbsup:


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hunter, you should be able to have 2 pair in a 40 breeder without any issues. As long as you have some plants and hardscape to breakup the line of sight. I had 4 pairs in a standard 55g without issues. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

rk923 said:


> Hunter, you should be able to have 2 pair in a 40 breeder without any issues. As long as you have some plants and hardscape to breakup the line of sight. I had 4 pairs in a standard 55g without issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good to know, thank you. I'm pretty well planted although I'll probably change up the scape once the 2nd pair is in.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes you should be good like rk923 said. I have 8 rams in my tank (55 standard) and they are fine. But mine do eat their eggs. It could be because the competition in a small space. Not sure.
I need to get a better camera.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, my male GBR was dead this morning when I woke up. I know alot of people have issues with these fish and they'll go belly up out of nowhere, it's pretty sad. Although, my male looked as if his tail was missing? Could this just be from other fish nipping at him after he died?


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

marko d said:


> Beautiful rams everyone
> 
> I have a question concerning a bully male GBR in my 20Long. I have a male and female, who have spawned once. They ate the eggs after a couple of days. Since then the male seems to have become more territorial over the whole tank. He never used to scare off the White Clouds, but now he will. He is also chasing around the female, maybe 30% of the time when I go to the tank. I haven't seen him really nipping at her (fins are 100%), more of just chasing until she can get out of line of sight.
> 
> At what point does this become a problem?


This only becomes a problem when your other fish start to be harassed to death. He maybe just preparing for the new spawn and trying to coax the female into laying a new batch of eggs.

I have removed my mated pair from my 90g and placed them in a 15g to breed which they did. Well to be honest they always spawned but I always lost the free swimming fry within 2 or so days. I believed the issue was feeding and then predation by other tank inhabitants. Well they have spawned again and my fry have been free swimming for a week, it's looking promising. I have been feeding them a diet of Baby brine shrimp.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

Some more really interesting spawning behavior from my GBRs...

The male won't let the female anywhere near the eggs. They have been going at it since they were laid. Every time she approaches the area he chases her off, and she even fights back! Both their fins are looking a little nipped. Nothing crazy, but a few splits in them.

Anyone else ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

In my experience, it might take several spawns for them to get together and work as a team. Then they tag team look'n out for the eggs and then fry. My male gets pissed off every time I take the eggs to hatch in my nursery tank and he kinda takes it out on momma!!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*GBR's*

WOW! 
Nice, love them all.
Just got 2 more Friday. I lucked out and managed to get 2 females at Petsmart, for 5 bucks (2 for five bucks!). And my male just loves them, just as much as I do...
Maybe more:icon_sad:. Super stoked! I'll take pic's later. Love this thread!

Cheers,

big o


----------



## sarazorz (Feb 11, 2013)

GBR Breeding nub here, with question: 

So I have a couple of GBRs that have paired, and have cleaned out a little area of my 29g to breed it seems. They protect that area aggressively, although I haven't seen any eggs yet, but because of the way they behave I expect to see some very soon.

Aside from that pair, there is one other male GBR in the tank who sometimes gets into little turf wars with the breeding pair. I have considered either moving the pair, or moving the lone male - into a 10g to make the breeding pair more comfortable.

Good idea? If so, which do I move? The pair, or the lone guy?

(side note: there are some cardinals, checker barbs, bloodfin tetras, guppy in the 29g as well. the 10g is a totally fishless planted tank. also note: both my 29g and 10g have the same water parameters).

Thanks guys


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Move the lone male. Don't stress the pair. So do I understand then they will be alone in a 29gal? You know the real challenge with these fish is not getting them to spawn but keeping the fry alive!! They're so damn small and hard to have what they WILL eat. By the way I just discovered that a pair in my grow out tank spawned again. Not the best to have interbreeding but they pair up easily.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok. That's why I remove the eggs. It's the community fish that will eat your fry. So chose your poisin.


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

It's odd because they were working as a team at first. But the eggs have disappeared each time after a couple of days (4th spawn). I wonder if the female is eating them and the male knows that, so he is keeping her as far from them as possible? There are 10 White Clouds in there as well, though. I never see them that low in the tank, or that corner in particular. This is also the first time the eggs have gone white, instead of just translucent.

Interesting behavior to observe. Especially seeing the female giving the male as much gruff as he is to her! She's a little more beat up though, poor girl!


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

White eggs are not fertilized so they will eat those


----------

